# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  φοβαμαι οτι εχω ογκο στον εγκεφαλο βοηθεια..

## giannos98

Καλησπερα με λενε γιαννη και ειμαι 17 χρονων .Πριν ενα μηνα εκανα μια απλη εγχειρηση κυστης κοκυγως η οποια εγινε με τοπικη αναισθησια .Στο τελος της μου ηρθε να λυποθημησω αλλα τελικα δεν εγινε .Απο εκεινη την ωρα ζαλιζομουν λιγο και ανυσηχουσα μηπως συνεχιζοταν και αυριο για τον λογο αυτο το εβαλα στο μυαλο μ και ετσιι και εγινε ζαλιζομουν συνεχεια τοτε αρχισε η φοβια για καπιου ειδους ογκου .Να τονισω οτι δεν εχω ισχυρους πονοκεφαλους και δεν εκανα εμετο .Η ζαλαδα με περασε αλλα νιωθω μια ασταθεια .εξετασεις αιματος εκανα και ηταν αριστες .Φοβαμαι να κανω μαγνητικη ...Ειμαι στρεσαρισμενος και δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω στις εξετασεις μ βοηθεια....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μου χε τυχει κ μενα να ακουσω σχετικο θεμα κ να κοντεψω να ταυλιαστω αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα κ γιατι να ταλεπορουμε τζαμπα? κ προσπαθησα να συμπεριθερφω σαν αναισθητος κ καπως τα καταφερα
μη το σκεφτεσαι καθολου τωρα εχεις τελιωσει τη θεραπεια?

----------


## giannos98

Κοντευω ειχα τις προαλες ενα σφυριγμα στο αφτι και εκανα το λαθος να το ψαξω και ειδα οτι εχει την μικρη πιθανοτητα ογκου καιι ξαναρχισε το μαρτυριο .μα καλα οι εξετασεις δεν θα εδιχναν κατι και οι πονοκεφαλοι δεν υπαρχουν δεν ξερω γτ δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω μαλλον θα κανω αξονικη να ησηχασω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι το σφυριγμα αοπο το αυτι ειναι απο δυνατους θορυβους η αυτη την εντυπωση εχω τουλαχιστον μηπως ακους μουσικη με ακουστικα τερμα?
αν δεν ειναι απο αυτο μπορει να σκεφτεσαι την ολη διαδικασια κ να μη σε βοηθαει.
μηπως πρεπει να σταματησεις να το σκεφτεσαι?αφου κοντευεις συνεχισε χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τιποτα οσο το σκεφτεσαι χειροτερα ειναι...

----------


## giannos98

Λογο της ανναρωσης εκανα καταχρηση τοσο στα αυτια μ με ακουστικα στην διαπασον και στα ματια μ με πολλεσ ωρες στο κινητο και τον η/υ με αποτελεσμα να κουραζονται τα μιατια μ και ναα βλεπω σκιες στα γραμματα (και αυτο φυσικα το συνδεσα με διπλοπια και ογκο) δεν ξερω θα κανω την εξεταση και θα παω σε ψυχολογο εσυ πιστευεις οτι ειναι ψυχωσωματικα ολα αυτα ?

----------


## aifel

Θα σου πω τι μου ειπε εμενα ενας νευρολογος που πηγα για ογκο στον εγκεφαλο γιατι ζαλιζομουνα. Μου ειπε οτι ο ογκος δεν κρυβεται και εχει βαρβατα συμπτωματα,και φυσικα οχι μια μικρη ζαλη. Μαγνητικη δεν μου γραφε με τιποτα

----------


## giannos98

Το ξερω οτι ακουγομαι τρελος αλλα μονο ετσι θα ηρεμησω

----------


## SteinSkin

Έλα μωρέ Γιάννο, όγκος στον εγκέφαλο :P. Φαίνεται να είναι καθαρά ψυχοσωματικό. Μάλλον είναι αποτέλεσμα έντονου στρες, και η επέμβαση που έκανες συνέβαλλε στο να αυξηθούν οι φοβίες σου. Το σφύριγμα στα αυτιά και η δυπλοπία είναι πολύ συχνά συμπτώματα έντονου άγχους. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις, κι αν πιστεύεις πως μια μαγνητική θα σε χαλαρώσει, κάντην και μη φοβάσαι.... δε θα δείξει τίποτα. Aν συνεχίσουν τα συμπτώματα σου καλό είναι να πας σε κάποιο ψυχίατρο. Εγω υποψιάζομαι πως είναι ένας συνδυασμός κούρασης και καθημερινού άγχους, δε νομίζω δηλαδή πως είναι καν κάτι σοβαρό ψυχολογικά. 
Μια χαρά είσαι, οι εξετάσεις σε φάγανε...

----------


## giannos98

> Έλα μωρέ Γιάννο, όγκος στον εγκέφαλο :P. Φαίνεται να είναι καθαρά ψυχοσωματικό. Μάλλον είναι αποτέλεσμα έντονου στρες, και η επέμβαση που έκανες συνέβαλλε στο να αυξηθούν οι φοβίες σου. Το σφύριγμα στα αυτιά και η δυπλοπία είναι πολύ συχνά συμπτώματα έντονου άγχους. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις, κι αν πιστεύεις πως μια μαγνητική θα σε χαλαρώσει, κάντην και μη φοβάσαι.... δε θα δείξει τίποτα. Ακτινολόγος είμαι, και έρχονται συνέχεια νέα παιδιά με τέτοια μικρά συμπτώματα και μου ζητάνε μαγνητικές και αξονικές μήπως έχουν όγκους.... και μάντεψε, δεν έχουν τίποτα :) . Aν συνεχίσουν τα συμπτώματα σου καλό είναι να πας σε κάποιο ψυχίατρο. Εγω υποψιάζομαι πως είναι ένας συνδυασμός κούρασης και καθημερινού άγχους, δε νομίζω δηλαδή πως είναι καν κάτι σοβαρό ψυχολογικά. 
> Μια χαρά είσαι, οι εξετάσεις σε φάγανε...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο και σε ευχαριστω οπως ειπες ακριβως τα συμπτωματα ειναι πολυ μικρα και οι πονοκεφαλοι π ειναι το πρωτο συμπτωμα δεν υπαρχει ωστοσο δεν ειναι μονο το κεφαλι πριν κανω εξετασεις αιματος νομιζα οτι ειχα καρκινο στο στομαχι ολοι με βριζανε αλλα εγω ετρεμα μετα απο τις εξετασεις οι οποιες ειναι αριστες εφυγα απο το στομαχι και πηγα στο κεφαλι δηλαδη εκει π δεν πιανουν οι εξετασεις θα κανω την αξονικη να ηρεμησω και θα παω σε ενα ψυχολογο ..

----------


## venom

Φοβασαι της μαγνητικης τα αποτελεσματα η την διαδικασια

----------


## venom

Φοβασαι τα αποτελεσματα η την διαδικασια εξετασης της μαγνητικης;;

----------


## giannos98

> Φοβασαι τα αποτελεσματα η την διαδικασια εξετασης της μαγνητικης;;


Πιστευω οτι θα αντεξω την μαγνητικη αυτο π δεν αντεχω ειναι τα αποτελεσματα μην δειξουν κατι

----------


## venom

Δεν νομιζω να δειξουν κατι γιατι οντως θα χες πολυ βαρυτερα συμπτωματα.... ισως φταει το αγχος και το στρες που εχεις

----------


## foufoutos32

> Κοντευω ειχα τις προαλες ενα σφυριγμα στο αφτι και εκανα το λαθος να το ψαξω και ειδα οτι εχει την μικρη πιθανοτητα ογκου καιι ξαναρχισε το μαρτυριο .μα καλα οι εξετασεις δεν θα εδιχναν κατι και οι πονοκεφαλοι δεν υπαρχουν δεν ξερω γτ δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω μαλλον θα κανω αξονικη να ησηχασω


Φιλική συμβουλή: Ο γιατρός σου ξέρει πολλά περισσότερα για σένα από ό,τι το Google. Καλύτερα να στηρίζεσαι στη διάγνωση του και στις εξετάσεις που σου κάνει και όχι τι γράφει ο κάθε πικραμμένος στο ίντερνετ. 

Και κάτι τεχνικό: Στην αναζήτηση, όταν βάζεις λέξεις όπως "συμπτώματα" ή άλλες λέξεις κλειδιά σε σχέση με την υγεία, είναι λογικό τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει να έχουν κάνουν με τον καρκίνο, γιατί όλα τα ιατρικά, παραίατρικά και λάιφστάιλ sites γράφουν άρθρα παραθέτοντας συμπτώματα καρκίνων και άρα είναι η πιο συχνή λέξη που "διαβάζει" ο αλγόριθμος του Google. Οπότε, ηρέμησε. 

Αυτό το λέω για να το ακούσω κι εγώ, γιατί ενώ τα ξέρω όλα αυτά, ακόμα κάθομαι και τρελαίνομαι. Νοσοφοβικός, γαρ. :P

----------


## giannos98

Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ευχομαι να τι ξεπερασουμε γτ κι εγω εχω νοσοφοβια δεν χερεσαι την ζωη και ειμαι μονο 17 χρονων

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

Καλησπέρα είμαι 14 χρόνων και από την πρώτη καραντίνα έχω τρομερό άγχος για πάρα πολλές ασθένειες. Από λάθος μου έχω ψάξει σε πολλά ιντερνετικα site και πλέον φοβάμαι και τον ίσκιο μου. Την τελευταία βδομάδα νιώθω ότι πολλές φορές ξεχνάω και δεν ξέρω νιώθω περίεργα. Και φοβάμαι μήπως έχω κάποιον όγκο στο κεφάλι. Πονοκεφάλους δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου πολύ σπάνια και δεν ξέρω αν είναι από την έννοια μου.

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν είναι από το άγχος και την έννοια μου αλλά σαν να μην έχω αίσθηση τι κάνω αν το διατυπώνω σωστά...Οποίος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει σε κάτι παρακαλώ πολύ

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν είναι από το άγχος και την έννοια μου αλλά σαν να μην έχω αίσθηση τι κάνω αν το διατυπώνω σωστά... Δηλαδη κάνω κάτι και μετά μπορεί να μην το θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο. Οποίος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει σε κάτι παρακαλώ πολύ.

----------


## nicolina

Αν αυτο σε εχει αγχωσει και εχει δημιουργηθει στο μυαλο σου μια ιδεα ψευτικη προφανως οτι εχεις κατι σοβαρο αυτό σιγα σιγα εντεινει το αγχος σου και αρχιζουν να δημιουργούνται επιπλεον συμπτωματα Ψυχοσωματικα.Οσο εμφανιζονται συμπτωματα τοσο αγχωνεσαι περισσοτερο..φαυλος κύκλος.Το οτι δε συγκεντρωνεσαι μπορει ν αειναι απο την ενταση που εχεις λογω αγχους και φοβιας που σου εχει δημιουργηθει.Δεν εχεις ομως συμπτωματα ...ειναι μια ψευτικη ιδεα.Εγω σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις προτιμω να παω σε ενα γιατρο να με εξετασει να με ηρεμησει αυτος οτι ολα καλα ...ετσι καπως ξεκολλαω.Μονη μου δυσκολα τα καταφερνω.ΕΙσαι μικρο παιδι..αν εχεις τετοια θεματα με φοβιες πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει να τα αντιμετωπισεις.Και μη διαβαζεις ποτε τπτ ιατρικο στο ιντερνετ.ΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

> Αν αυτο σε εχει αγχωσει και εχει δημιουργηθει στο μυαλο σου μια ιδεα ψευτικη προφανως οτι εχεις κατι σοβαρο αυτό σιγα σιγα εντεινει το αγχος σου και αρχιζουν να δημιουργούνται επιπλεον συμπτωματα Ψυχοσωματικα.Οσο εμφανιζονται συμπτωματα τοσο αγχωνεσαι περισσοτερο..φαυλος κύκλος.Το οτι δε συγκεντρωνεσαι μπορει ν αειναι απο την ενταση που εχεις λογω αγχους και φοβιας που σου εχει δημιουργηθει.Δεν εχεις ομως συμπτωματα ...ειναι μια ψευτικη ιδεα.Εγω σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις προτιμω να παω σε ενα γιατρο να με εξετασει να με ηρεμησει αυτος οτι ολα καλα ...ετσι καπως ξεκολλαω.Μονη μου δυσκολα τα καταφερνω.ΕΙσαι μικρο παιδι..αν εχεις τετοια θεματα με φοβιες πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει να τα αντιμετωπισεις.Και μη διαβαζεις ποτε τπτ ιατρικο στο ιντερνετ.ΠΟΤΕ.


Άρα εσείς πιστεύετε οτι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να φοβάμαι για το συγκεκριμένο λόγο?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Άρα εσείς πιστεύετε οτι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να φοβάμαι για το συγκεκριμένο λόγο?


Μην ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ γιατί θα σου βγάλει ότι έχεις όλες τις αρρώστιες. Εάν δεν έχεις κάποιο σύμπτωμα Γιατί να αγχωθείς; Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι έχεις λόγο να φοβάσαι για κατι.ωστόσο εάν συμβαίνει κάτι το οποίο σε αγχώνει επισκέψου γιατρο

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

> Μην ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ γιατί θα σου βγάλει ότι έχεις όλες τις αρρώστιες. Εάν δεν έχεις κάποιο σύμπτωμα Γιατί να αγχωθείς; Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι έχεις λόγο να φοβάσαι για κατι.ωστόσο εάν συμβαίνει κάτι το οποίο σε αγχώνει επισκέψου γιατρο


 Να επισκεφτώ ψυχολόγο εννοείτε?

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

Ποια είναι τα πιο συχνά συμπτωματα που δείχνουν ότι μπορεί να έχω όγκο στην ηλικία μου?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Να επισκεφτώ ψυχολόγο εννοείτε?


Όχι εννοώ κάποιον γιατρο αναλογα με τα συμπτώματα που θεωρεις οτι εχεις

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

> Όχι εννοώ κάποιον γιατρο αναλογα με τα συμπτώματα που θεωρεις οτι εχεις


Εσείς με αυτά που σας είπα πιστεύετε ότι έχω άγχος και είναι η έννοια μου η κάποιον όγκο

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

Επειδη μάλλον σας έχω κουράσει θα ήθελα να μ πείτε αν μπορείτε τι πιστεύετε εσείς με αυτά που σας έχω πει. Εγώ γενικά πονοκεφάλους δεν έχω ξεκίνησα να έχω από όταν με έπιασε το άγχος και η έννοια μου. Τέλος νιώθω και μια σύγχυση μερικές φορές. Πιστεύετε είναι από την έννοια μου η να το ψάξω σε γιατρό για τυχόν όγκο

----------


## nicolina

Το αγχος σου σε φτανει στο σημειο να σκεφτεσαι το χειροτερο σεναριο.Αντε σου λεω εγω οτι κατι εχεις...γιατι το εχεις τερματισει και εχεις φτασει σε ογκο στον εγκεφαλο?Αυτο ειναι παραλογο...ειναι ομως κλασσικο συμπτωμα ατομων που πασχουμε με θεματα αρρωστοφοβιας.
Γιατρος δεν ειμαι αλλα οχι δεν πιστευω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι εχεις ογκο στον εγκεφαλο.Το εχεις συζητησει με τους δικους σου?Μπορεις να το συζητησεις μαζι τους?Θα μπορουσες μαζι τους να επισκεφτεις εναν γιατρο...πχ νευρολογο.Θα σου κανει μια απλη εξεταση ,θα του εξηγησεις ολα αυτα που ασθανεσαι και ειμαι σιγουρη θα σε καθυσηχασει και θα σου περασουν ολα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Να παρουμε λίγο τα πράγματα με μια λογικη και μια σειρα.Ο καρκίνος χτυπάει χωρις να κανει διακρίσεις σε ηλικια και καλο θα ειναι όταν εχουμε καποια ενόχληση να πάμε στον γιατρο.Ομως,και το τονιζω οταν χωρις να εχουμε κατι ξεκιναμε και ψαχνουμε για αρρωστιες και βλεπουμε συμπτώματα αυτόματα νομιζουμε ότι τα εχουμε ολα.Οχι το πιο πιθανο σενάριο ειναι να είσαι υγιής.Οταν κατι μας ανησυχει και κατι έχει αλλαξει στο σώμα μας πάμε κατευθείαν στον γιατρο και δε προσπαθούμε μόνοι μας να κάνουμε κάποια διάγνωση ΟΥΤΕ μεσω ίντερνετ.Μη ξαναψαξεις λοιπον κατι στο ίντερνετ που αφορα την υγεια σου γιατί ο μονος που μπορεί να σε κατευθύνει ειναι ο γιατρός και όχι το google.Και τελος να ξέρεις οτι το άγχος μας μπορει να μιμηθεί διάφορες ασθενειες και εμεις να ειμαστε σωματικα μια χαρα.

----------


## Λάμπρος Σταυρόπουλος

Γεια σας για άλλη μια φορά. Έχω παρατηρήσει από την ώρα που με έπιασε άγχος έχω πονοκεφάλους και κάποια συμπτώματα από αυτά που είχα διαβάσει από λάθος μου στο ίντερνετ. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι από το άγχος η πρεπει να το ψάξω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γεια σας για άλλη μια φορά. Έχω παρατηρήσει από την ώρα που με έπιασε άγχος έχω πονοκεφάλους και κάποια συμπτώματα από αυτά που είχα διαβάσει από λάθος μου στο ίντερνετ. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι από το άγχος η πρεπει να το ψάξω


Με το να ρωτάς συνέχεια δε θα αλλάξει η απάντηση μας.Πιστεύουμε ότι είναι από το άγχος.

----------


## Ana_

> Θα σου πω τι μου ειπε εμενα ενας νευρολογος που πηγα για ογκο στον εγκεφαλο γιατι ζαλιζομουνα. Μου ειπε οτι ο ογκος δεν κρυβεται και εχει βαρβατα συμπτωματα,και φυσικα οχι μια μικρη ζαλη. Μαγνητικη δεν μου γραφε με τιποτα


Δηλαδή; Τι έχει σαν συμπτώματα;

----------


## Macgyver

δεν εχεις τιποτα ειοσαι νοσοφοβικος ................

----------

